# Private messages update



## DomLangowski

By default when the forum was set up the option for a pop up window when a new private message arrives was disabeled. To enable this option please click the following

Control Panel

And change the option "Pop up window on new private message" to yes, All members that registered after 6th October 2008 will not need to do this as its now set as default.

Thanks


----------



## SarahC

How are people getting the money to you.


----------



## DomLangowski

You can just click the link below to take you straight to the donation page 

Please Click Here To Donate To The Breeders Forum


----------

